# فيديو للمحركات الايونيه ... و محركات البلازما



## م المصري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يمكنكم الاطلاع علي المحرك الايوني علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.engin.umich.edu/dept/aero...es/movies.html

و ايضا ... شاهدوا محرك البلازما علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVsgSjm_vXg​__________________

أتمني من الله ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## جاسر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاكـ الله خير أخي 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مرور شرفنا كثيرا .. أخي جاسر


----------



## الأميرهـ (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك

ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## eng.osamaa (27 مايو 2009)

ياريت شرح بسيط عن مبدأ العمل
ومشكووووووووووووووور كثيرررررررررررررر


----------

